# New way to repproduce your images!



## DonRicklin (Jan 2, 2009)

from Brother! :shock: Pricey, but maybe the new wave?

:cheesy:

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh good lord, don't get me started.  My wife has a room full of that stuff, and it makes pro-sumer photography look cheap. And talk about non-standard bug-ridden software.
And way more proprietary than camera manufacturers.


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 3, 2009)

"variable APRs: 21.98% & on all accounts in default, 29.99%. "


I don't care about the final price, just tell me how is this a special offer to a customer?


----------

